# drilling holes with a router



## jazubon (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to drill lots of 1/8th inch diameter holes (3/4 inch deep) in some 30mm mdf to use for dowels. I don't have a drill stand and I don't as yet have a router! Just wondering if it is possible to make simple accurate holes with one? Thanks


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Jazubon,

Welcome to the forum. It is quite easy to drill 1/8" diameter holes with your router. First, it would be helpful if you let us know your name, where you are from, what kind of router you are going to use and if it's plate accepts guide bushings. Let us assume you have a 2 Hp plunge router having a plate that accepts PC style guide bushings, a 1/8" diameter spiral upcut bit and a guide bushing that is 1/4" diameter across the top. Now you take some scrap 1/4" diameter plywood or similar material, use a hand drill or drill press to drill a sries of 1/4" Dia. holes in any sequence you like. When this is done, fasten that template to the project where you want the 1/8" dia. holes in. The 1/4" guide bushing will sit in that hole and allow the 1/8" Dia. spiral bit to drill a perfect hole to what ever depth you set it for, when you plunge it in. Good luck and let us know how you made out. This explanation takes longer than the actual work.

Joe Z.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jazubon

If you don't have a router yet you may want to get a jig like the one below it's made just for that type of job..it will drill the hole very true..
It comes with diff. size of spec.drill bits that are spring loaded and you can set the depth as well ..

JIG IT® Shelving Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

=========



jazubon said:


> I want to drill lots of 1/8th inch diameter holes (3/4 inch deep) in some 30mm mdf to use for dowels. I don't have a drill stand and I don't as yet have a router! Just wondering if it is possible to make simple accurate holes with one? Thanks


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

The advantage of drilling holes with the router is that you are avoiding the limitations a drill press provides that is, you can't drill a hole in the center of a 4'x4' sheet.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Jazubon.

I second what cbsjoez1935 said about knowing where you are, and many of us prefer a more personal touch by using a name by which you prefer to be known in addition to your screen name. As you can see already this forum is one of great sharing with members eager to share their knowledge and experiences.

We have another very active thread going right now, Straight vs Plunge Bits in the Router Bits-Types and Usage forum, that discusses the differences between straight bits and plunge cutting bits. For what you want to do be sure you obtain plunge cutting bits. They will do your job nicely.


----------

